# FM RED5 Titan Series



## Bremerhavener© (25. Mai 2003)

Weiss jemand schon was genaueres bezüglich Release Date und technischen Daten (an erster Stelle natürlich Gewicht  ) oder hält Factory of Madness damit immer noch hinterm Berg?


----------



## evil_rider (26. Mai 2003)

mich würde eher das gewicht intressieren ! batch wiegt 1.8kg ! ob der das gleiche wiegt ? fehlt nurnoch die gabel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (26. Mai 2003)

Nachdem was ich bisher gehört hab soll er richtig dicht an die 2 Kilo Grenze ran....und da ich die Geo vom Red5 genau wie das Design seeeehr sehr schick finde...

Mjam. Und dazu dann noch ne WTP Excalibur Gabel...damit waere mein Street Rad mit Bremse und Pegs auf niedrigen 12 Kilo !

Blöd nur dass das Ding angeblich auch 1000 Eypo kosten soll


----------



## evil_rider (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Nachdem was ich bisher gehört hab soll er richtig dicht an die 2 Kilo Grenze ran....und da ich die Geo vom Red5 genau wie das Design seeeehr sehr schick finde...
> 
> Mjam. Und dazu dann noch ne WTP Excalibur Gabel...damit waere mein Street Rad mit Bremse und Pegs auf niedrigen 12 Kilo !
> ...



  

für 1000 lasse ich mir nen barcode aus Ti nachbauen + gabel..... !  

und niedrigen 12kg ? rofl ! 

mein nächstes wird um die 10kg wiegen !


----------



## Bremerhavener© (26. Mai 2003)

Ich kaeme auch auf 10,xkg aber an einigen Sachen spare ich einfach nicht, sowie zum Beispiel dicke Felge hinten, Hochdruck Reifen und Polster Sattel wegen Truckdriver. Aber wenn mich der Gewichtsfetischismus weiter packt werd ich das bestimmt auch ins Auge fassen 

Unter 36t geh ich beim Sprocket auch nicht, da mir das dann doch etwas sehr auf die Optik geht und ich dann an unseren Rampen keine Disaster mehr hinbekomme. 

Das macht dann halt die paar Kilo mehr aus, aber ich erinner mich auch gerne an mein Sunn 520 Pro mit 10,3 kg zurueck, fliegt schon geil


----------



## evil_rider (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Ich kaeme auch auf 10,xkg aber an einigen Sachen spare ich einfach nicht, sowie zum Beispiel dicke Felge hinten, Hochdruck Reifen und Polster Sattel wegen Truckdriver. Aber wenn mich der Gewichtsfetischismus weiter packt werd ich das bestimmt auch ins Auge fassen
> 
> Unter 36t geh ich beim Sprocket auch nicht, da mir das dann doch etwas sehr auf die Optik geht und ich dann an unseren Rampen keine Disaster mehr hinbekomme.
> ...



hrhr, ich freue mich auf meine Prifile 9T cassetten nabe   mit titan achse !
dann nen feines 25T blatt vorne ! die neuen FSA 1.1kg kurbeln, achen + schrauben hohlbohren(kurbel + naben) dann gehts ab ! meine magnesium pedal rocken auch(374gr. / paar)


----------



## Bremerhavener© (26. Mai 2003)

Warum 25t? Bremssockel oben und du kannst das neue Quamen 23t fahren 
Der Volkan aus OL will ja auch,aber geht nicht mit seinem Ruben deshalb fährt er notgedrungen 25t


----------



## evil_rider (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Warum 25t? Bremssockel oben und du kannst das neue Quamen 23t fahren
> Der Volkan aus OL will ja auch,aber geht nicht mit seinem Ruben deshalb fährt er notgedrungen 25t  *



weil die übersetzung sonst zuleicht ist !

44/16 = 2,75
36/13 = 2,77
25/9   = 2,77
23/9   = 2,55  


währe also nen bissl zuleicht gelle ? strampel mich ja sonst tod


----------



## Fox (26. Mai 2003)

Ich bin vielleicht die Tage mal bei G&S BMX... Die sind ja glaub ich der D Vertrieb von FM... Dann kann ich ja mal fragen...


----------



## Supernova (26. Mai 2003)

sagt mal was kosten eure BMX bikes, wenn die so leicht sind?

ICh kenn nur solchen sau schweren teile!

aber hinten 9,alsofahrt ihr kassetten naben oder?


----------



## evil_rider (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fox _
> *Ich bin vielleicht die Tage mal bei G&S BMX... Die sind ja glaub ich der D Vertrieb von FM... Dann kann ich ja mal fragen... *





FM ist ne deutsche firma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox (28. Mai 2003)

Ja wat ich hab da halt nicht so den Plan im BMX Business...


----------



## evil_rider (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fox _
> *Ja wat ich hab da halt nicht so den Plan im BMX Business... *



egal, jetzt weisse es


----------



## warumachichdas (28. Mai 2003)

FM - Bikes = Frank + Michael Bikes = G&S ( Red % kommt auch aus Taiwann wie wethe...)


----------



## NRH (29. Mai 2003)

Der Rahmen wird 1500 kosten...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Der Rahmen wird 1500 kosten... *



Yeaaaah is ja geschenkt das Vieh der wird aus den Regalen gerissen werden !!!  

Neee das wird dann wohl doch ein Traum bleiben...


----------



## evil_rider (29. Mai 2003)

rofl... mein ganzes BMX kostet knapp mehr als der rahmen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

